# Kenwood radio TK-3140



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

OK, here goes it, the Tile for this section said for even flux capacitors so with that said:

I have a Kenwood TK-3140 two-way radio, the programming software, and the data cord. It doesn't seem to be reading the radio and I have not found the help tab too helpful. before I go into further detail, do we have any radio experts here?

Thanks,

Adam


----------

